# Gounod's Roméo et Juliette



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Gounod's _Roméo et Juliette_ is currently on the 63rd tier of the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works.

Wikipedia has a short article about it.

Here is a good thread about people's favorite audio and video recordings of Gounod's _Roméo et Juliette_.

The main questions of this thread are: *Do you like this work? Do you love it? Why? What do you like about it? Do you have any reservations about it?*


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

My son is in theatre and a few years ago worked on a production of Gounod's R&J. Apropos of possibly designing a stage production he asked me about R&J music, and I commented, not completely frivolously, "There's a lot of good Romeo and Juliet music out there, none of it by Gounod."


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

A pleasant opera with a couple of famous arias. I agree with MarkW. Give me Prokofiev.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This has been one of the most popular operas for 150 years. Does everyone just have bad taste?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

science said:


> This has been one of the most popular operas for 150 years. Does everyone just have bad taste?


:lol: It must be the mackerel I had for lunch.

I would have thought the opera fairly popular, but not one of the most popular or frequently staged outside of France. Gounod's _Faust_ was much more popular, but seems to have lost favor somewhat.


----------

